
What's the difference between a console, a terminal, and a shell? - GordonS
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/WhatsTheDifferenceBetweenAConsoleATerminalAndAShell.aspx
======
seren
And to further confuse people, the graphical interface is also called a shell.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_shell](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_shell)

